# Hi 👋



## Lonely girl26 (11 mo ago)

Hello there recently separated from my husband we have kids and he just left we fought a lot about money issues and other stupid things . He always went and told his mom our problems or every time we would fight . I feel a lot better now but the first days he left I was pretty devastated I’m hoping to find ppl who are going through something similar to give me advice .


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome Lonely girl. 
👋

You should spend some time reading and posting in the "Going through Divorce or Separation" forum to get support from others who are dealing with this life change as well.









Going Through Divorce or Separation


A new addition to our forums, a place to go for sharing and support for those going through divorce and separation.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Lonely girl26 (11 mo ago)

Thank you appreciate it .


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

hello, and glad to hear you're moving on with your life. In the time to come, I think you'll keep on feeling better, best of luck.


----------



## Lonely girl26 (11 mo ago)

Thank you I am trying my best .


----------

